# ir/irse - me voy al cine / voy al cine



## pubman

I want to understand the difference between these two sentences.

Me voy (irse) al cine

Voy  al cine

I understand that they both mean I am going to the cinema but I believe there is a subtle difference.


----------



## Chris K

"Me voy" tends to mean "I'm leaving [here] to go" rather than just "I'm going." So you could say "Voy al cine dos veces cada semana" (I go to the movies twice a week), but "ahora me voy al cine" (I'm on my way to the movies / I'm about to go to the movies, etc.).


----------



## PRIAChica

"Me voy" is stating a fact that will occur right away.  "I'm leaving now for the movies."
"Voy al cine" means that you will be going.  It probably means a little more in the future, or as a response to the questions of "where are you going tonight?" / "I'm going to the movies".


----------



## Lurrezko

PRIAChica said:


> "Me voy" is stating a fact that will occur right away.  "I'm leaving now for the movies."
> "Voy al cine" means that you will be going.  It probably means a little more in the future, or as a response to the questions of "where are you going tonight?" / "I'm going to the movies".



¿Tú crees que connota inminencia? Lo usamos de forma natural para un futuro lejano: _El año que viene *me* voy al Caribe/Cuando me jubile me iré a vivir al pueblo._ Yo creo más bien que el uso pronominal pone el énfasis en la idea de *de dónde*, tal como dice Chris K. _Me voy al cine_ sugiere, a mi entender, que sales de un lugar para ir a otro.


----------



## pubman

Thanks ChrisK and PRIAChica. I get it now

So that I have definitely understood

hoy nos vamos a la playa  = Wer're off to the beach today/now
hoy vamos a la playa = This would sound odd.


----------



## donbill

pubman said:


> I want to understand the difference between these two sentences.
> 
> Me voy (irse) al cine
> 
> Voy  al cine
> 
> I understand that they both mean I am going to the cinema but I believe there is a subtle difference.



Pubman, this is a good question! I'm sure it has been dealt with here many times before, but it would be good to get some fresh views on the subject. 

The natives will give a variety of answers, but this is what Manuel Seco says (_Diccionario de dudas_): _"Irse, forma pronominal, expresa el comienzo de la acción de ir"._ I suppose that we angloparlantes could say that _ir_ simply means going, moving from place to place, etc. (va por la calle, va en autobús, etc.) and that _irse_ focuses on initiating movement from 'point a' to 'point b' (Mañana se va de España). For me, _voy al cine_ simply means that I go to the movies; it's something that I do frequently. _Me voy al cine, _however, means that at this moment I'm leaving from here and going there. I'm initiating the going, so to speak.

I look forward to reading the natives' comments.

Saludos


----------



## Chris K

pubman said:


> Thanks ChrisK and PRIAChica. [...]
> hoy vamos a la playa = This would sound odd.



Not necessarily. But see what the other _foreros_ have to say.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Hoy vamos a la playa doesn't sound odd at all.

Both sound fine to me.


----------



## PRIAChica

Tienes mucha razón, Lurrezko.  En ese sentido sí.  Pero cuando leí las oraciones presentadas en la pregunta inicial, esa fue mi interpretación.


----------



## Lurrezko

PRIAChica said:


> Tienes mucha razón, Lurrezko.  En ese sentido sí.  Pero cuando leí las oraciones presentadas en la pregunta inicial, esa fue mi interpretación.



Sí, lo cierto es que no es nada fácil explicar la diferencia a los no nativos, el matiz es a veces imperceptible.

Saludos


----------



## craig10

irse = point of departure stressed

ir = point of where you're going stressed


----------



## _SantiWR_

donbill said:


> Pubman, this is a good question! I'm sure it has been dealt with here many times before, but it would be good to get some fresh views on the subject.
> 
> The natives will give a variety of answers, but this is what Manuel Seco says (_Diccionario de dudas_): _"Irse, forma pronominal, expresa el comienzo de la acción de ir"._ I suppose that we angloparlantes could say that _ir_ simply means going, moving from place to place, etc. (va por la calle, va en autobús, etc.) and that _irse_ focuses on initiating movement from 'point a' to 'point b' (Mañana se va de España). For me, _voy al cine_ simply means that I go to the movies; it's something that I do frequently. _Me voy al cine, _however, means that at this moment I'm leaving from here and going there. I'm initiating the going, so to speak.
> 
> I look forward to reading the natives' comments.
> 
> Saludos



Yeah, that's it, exactly. "Me voy" is a complete sentence on its own (I'm off, I'm leaving) but "voy" requires a context to be understood (where are you going to/through?). 


Santiago.


----------



## Irma2011

_SantiWR_ said:


> Yeah, that's it, exactly. "Me voy" is a complete sentence on its own (I'm off, I'm leaving) but "voy" requires a context to be understood (where are you going to/through?)


Sí, creo que esa es la diferencia entre las dos construcciones. _"Hoy voy a la playa"_ sería tan correcto como _"Hoy me voy a la playa"_ La diferencia, como ya han dicho muchos foreros, es que cuando digo _'me voy'_ estoy expresando que *abandono un lugar* para ir a otro. Pero no significa necesariamente que la marcha esté a punto de iniciarse. Por ejemplo, yo _"cuando me jubile, me voy de Madrid" _(no se está mal en Madrid, es sólo un ejemplo).

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Mattsanchez

_...no es nada fácil explicar la diferencia a los no nativos, el matiz es a veces imperceptible...
_y hasta variable, aún entre los nativos


----------



## Istriano

ir = to go
irse = to part

 Me voy hoy = I'm leaving today.


----------



## Irma2011

Lurrezko said:


> ¿Tú crees que connota inminencia? Lo usamos de forma natural para un futuro lejano: _El año que viene _*me*_ voy al Caribe/Cuando me jubile me iré a vivir al pueblo._ Yo creo más bien que el uso pronominal pone el énfasis en la idea de *de dónde*, tal como dice Chris K. _Me voy al cine_ sugiere, a mi entender, que sales de un lugar para ir a otro.


Parece que los dos tenemos planes para cuando nos jubilemos. No recordaba tu ejemplo y utilicé el mismo sin ánimo de plagiarte. 
 



donbill said:


> this is what Manuel Seco says (_Diccionario de dudas_): _"_





donbill said:


> _*Irse*__, forma pronominal, expresa el __*comienzo de la acción de ir*__"._ I suppose that we angloparlantes could say that _ir_ simply means going, moving from place to place, etc. (va por la calle, va en autobús, etc.) and that _irse_ focuses on initiating movement from 'point a' to 'point b' (Mañana se va de España). For me, _voy al cine_ simply means that I go to the movies; it's something that I do frequently. _Me voy al cine, _however, means that at this moment I'm leaving from here and going there. I'm initiating the going, so to speak.
> 
> I look forward to reading the natives' comments.


Voy a tener la osadía de decir que estoy de acuerdo con el gran Manuel Seco (como si pudiera no estarlo) porque también se puede expresar el comienzo de una acción que no es inminente, incluso de acciones habituales. Ésta podría ser mi rutina diaria, por ejemplo: _“*Me voy* de casa a las 8 _(todos los días, insisto_), llego al trabajo sobre las 9 y *me vuelvo* a eso de las 3”. _Las vacaciones en la costa me las paso así: _“*Me voy* a la playa temprano” = “salgo para la playa temprano” _(‘_salgo’_ y ‘_llego’_ a la playa), etc. etc.
Ahora *me voy* a la compra.


----------



## donbill

Irma2011 said:


> Parece que los dos tenemos planes para cuando nos jubilemos. No recordaba tu ejemplo y utilicé el mismo sin ánimo de plagiarte.
> 
> Voy a tener la osadía de decir que estoy de acuerdo con el gran Manuel Seco (como si pudiera no estarlo) porque también se puede expresar el comienzo de una acción que no es inminente, incluso de acciones habituales. Ésta podría ser mi rutina diaria, por ejemplo: _“*Me voy* de casa a las 8 _(todos los días, insisto_), llego al trabajo sobre las 9 y *me vuelvo* a eso de las 3”. _Las vacaciones en la costa me las paso así: _“*Me voy* a la playa temprano” = “salgo para la playa temprano” _(‘_salgo’_ y ‘_llego’_ a la playa), etc. etc.
> Ahora *me voy* a la compra.



¿Dirías lo mismo con respecto a *volverse* en contextos semejantes?

Saludos


----------



## Irma2011

donbill said:


> ¿Dirías lo mismo con respecto a *volverse* en contextos semejantes?
> 
> Saludos


Sí, _*'me voy* a las 9 y *me vuelvo *a las 10'. _Se trata del mismo caso.Un saludo cordial, donbill.


----------



## donbill

Irma2011 said:


> Sí, _*'me voy* a las 9 y *me vuelvo *a las 10'. _Se trata del mismo caso.Un saludo cordial, donbill.



Muchísimas gracias, Irma.


----------



## Irma2011

donbill said:


> Muchísimas gracias, Irma.


A mandar.


----------



## aommoa

me voy puede que tenga a lo mejor un matiz más personal y más de inminencia en algunos casos


----------



## k-in-sc

Istriano said:


> ir = to go
> irse = to part


To part: separar(se)


----------



## Istriano

Oh, I meant _depart _


----------



## DanielaKlein

Tengo otra duda:

Se dice: "vete a la cama"

"Irse" tiene el significado de salir de una casa a ir a un sitio . Pero el enunciado mencionado no implica esta idea de salir de la casa. ¿Podéis explicarme por qué sin Embargo se dice " vete a la cama"?


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## macame

Hola:
Casi siempre podemos usar ir/irse indistintamente, cuando nos es indiferente poner el énfasis en el origen o en el destino:  Mañana me voy a París/Mañana voy a París

Usamos *ir *cuando prevalece la idea de destino, ya sea de forma implícita o explícita: ¿A dónde vas? Voy a la tienda.

Usamos *irse *cuando prevalece la idea de origen, el complemento de origen  puede estar expreso o no (se puede sobreentender "de aquí"):  Ya me voy.

Por otro lado, siempre usamos ir en las perífrasis verbales.
También hay una serie de expresiones con irse:
Irse al garete/a pique
Irse por los cerros de Úbeda
Irse de la lengua
Irse con la música a otra parte, etc.


----------



## DanielaKlein

mh ok Muchas gracias,


Saludos,

Daniela


----------

